# 8.0 snd_hda & ACPI on my thinkpad SL400 !



## miniqq (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,
     Totally, FreeBSD8.0 runs better than prev versions on my laptop thinkpad sl400. but sounds card driver works not very well , by default setting, my headphone did not work after i add hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15" in /boot/device.hints . 

but it still can not record. Here gives the /dev/sndstat:

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels simplex)
pcm2: <HDA Intel G45 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

And the acpi, can not resume my box after try "acpiconf -s 3" under console.
I put my boot verbose in attachment!


----------



## mav@ (Jan 15, 2010)

You have two recording pcm devices. Are you sure you are using right one? Have you tried another?


----------

